# is it possible to have night vision on canon rebel t3i



## batich (Jul 29, 2015)

i got a gig with the local paranormal group and want to know if there is a way to have 'night vision' or if the camera can pick up LED lights.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 29, 2015)

Do you mean something like this?

By LEDs, what do you mean?  Normal LEDs - yes.  Infrared LEDs without modifying the camera - maybe.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 29, 2015)

cameras see light


----------



## batich (Jul 29, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Do you mean something like this?
> 
> By LEDs, what do you mean?  Normal LEDs - yes.  Infrared LEDs without modifying the camera - maybe.



yes, but i cannot afford that. I'm not sure exactly what they use. I'm not sure if it's infrared or not. I was just curious if it was possible but it's not a big deal because they are buying special cameras in november for it. 

I might be able to figure out another way. I bought a lens that goes down to f 2.8. maybe if they actually want to light it, it might look better. Night vision on ghost shows can get boring in my opinion.

thanks


----------



## snowbear (Jul 29, 2015)

Happy hunting.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 29, 2015)

Pretty sure I heard on *FOX News* that the Taliban rebels had night-vision T3i's that they were using against US Troops in Afghanistan.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 29, 2015)

Pay to have the infrared filter removed.  Or do it yourself but it's a BIG project.
Life Pixel Canon DRebel T3i 600D DIY Digital Infrared Conversion Tutorial - LifePixel Digital Infrared Photography IR Conversion


----------



## Peeb (Jul 30, 2015)

Amazon.com Ghost Hunting Full Spectrum Night Vision GhostPro Waterproof Action Camera Full HD 1080p 12mp Camera Photo


----------



## JoeW (Jul 30, 2015)

batich said:


> i got a gig with the local paranormal group and want to know if there is a way to have 'night vision' or if the camera can pick up LED lights.


The simplest approach is to do what a lot of photojournalists who are embedded with the military do (and they a lot of night operations/activity).  Have a pair of NVG (night vision goggles).  Put the camera up against the goggles and shoot through those.  That involves no changes to your camera, just assumes you have access to NVGs.

Or you can do something like buy one of these:  Compact Infrared Camera Sees in the Dark WIRED


----------



## petrochemist (Jul 30, 2015)

Paranormal investigators often use full spectrum converted cameras - from the sales on e-bay almost exclusively cheap P&S models that little or no use for artistic IR (no RAW or CWB options).  In many cases it seems they claim IR hot spots as proof of 'paranormal' sightings.

Cheap P&S cameras can be relatively easy to covert - I've done one (a Kodak Easyshare) myself in about half an hour, another I attempted (a Sony) proved to have too complex a body to be easy to work on. Converting a DSLR is more difficult, and there's a great investment at stake!

There are 2 aproaches to night vission. Passive light amplification (as per night vision goggles)& active NIR (as Sony Nightshot) where the camera is converted to near IR & an IR illuminator is added (typically NIR LEDs). Passive night vision will not work in total darkness, Active night vision is limited in range by the illumination.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 30, 2015)

You could also look for a used Sony Video Camera like the DCR-TRV38 which has a NIGHTSHOT switch. It would be cheap I'd guess and you can get a cheap wide-angle adapter and an infrared flashlight to go with it. A whole kit with bag and all for $135 US on eBay.


----------



## waday (Jul 31, 2015)

This thing will be available in December...
Canon's First Ultra-High-Sensitivity Multi-Purpose Camera Features ISO Equivalent Of Over 4,000,000

That is, if you're willing to shell out $30,000.


----------



## ClaptonsGhost (Aug 1, 2015)

For $30,000.00 I'll walk around and point out anomalies to you.


----------

